

Ask HN: What were your failed ideas? Here are some of mine... - jason_slack

Some of the ideas, for the curious, not in correct order<p>1. I thought that I could use Trolltech QT, when the green phone was coming out, to write apps, etc. The green phone never took off and was horrible to program with.<p>2. I was writing backup software, OSX, successfully. Took on a partner for sales and he essentially killed everything. Sold the source code after a few years of it sitting idle for a few MacBook&#x27;s, decked out and misc hardware.<p>3. Started a 501c3 for storing information and could never get to writing the product with all the administration duties, compliance issues, etc.<p>4. Started an ISP&#x2F;co-lo back in 2003-2005 when I lived in a small town in NY. It was pretty successful. I broke even with all the bandwidth expenses, racks of hardware, etc. Eventually sold for very cheap when I just couldn&#x27;t keep up with the company that had been in town forever.<p>5. I bought a popular text editor and worked on it for years and just couldn&#x27;t get it to where I wanted it. I always had more to do and just couldn&#x27;t get versions out. I still have this code and consider getting back to it someday.<p>6. What am I doing now? Shh its private until January.
======
davidsmith8900
\- Artificial Intelligence Avatar That Responds On My Behalf.

